
Power of Habit and the Psychology Driving Growth in Mobile Gaming versus PC Gaming - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/the-power-of-habit-and-the-psychology-driving-growth-in-mobile-gaming-versus-pc-gaming-54af519effea#.t5edvkpe5
======
boxerbk
Hi all, here's a hypothesis on the psychology behind the growth of mobile
gaming versus other platforms. Obviously, a big part of the growth is due to
the install base of the platforms, but perhaps there's some psychology behind
it as well. Console and PC gaming require scheduled time and intent to solve
the need to escape while mobile gaming is a distraction and the action is much
simpler, just open an app whenever you're bored. What do you think?

